# NEVER had a cat before...I'm here for new cat owner orientation. :)



## abphotog (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm happy to have found this site. We currently do not have a cat, but have wanted one for a couple of years. We have decided that now is a perfect time to get one and thats as far as we've gotten. I just have no clue what to ask or look for or anything when it comes to adopting a cat. My daughter who has really been the main motivation to get a cat, prefers scottish fold kittens, so I think thats what we'll get. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!! Oh, and our timeline is flexible. We want to be patient and learn what we can, find the best cat for us, and really not rush things.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome! This is the perfect place to learn about kitties. You will find lots of useful and interesting info.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! You'll find so many helpful people here, and learn a lot about caring for any future felines! 

When it comes to adopting a cat, I know it sounds corny, but look for the one that chooses you, not the one you think is the most cute. Because let's be honest, all cats are cute!

Just a quick little warning, I don't know how much you know about the scottish fold breed besides how cute they look with their folded ears, but you need to be very careful about choosing a fold breeder as the gene that causes the folding is a mutation that can cause other skeletal defects if the cats are not bred properly, such as, you can not breed two cats with folded ears together.

There's nothing more exciting than adopting a new pet! Can't wait for kitty pictures when the time comes!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Those scottish fold kittens are so adorable!!!! I thought I knew which ones they were, but I had to go look online, and yep, they are the ones I thought. Adorable. I have never had a grey kitty and my fantasy cat is a russian blue. All 3 of my cats, however, found me, they were all strays, and they are pretty beautiful, not that I am biased 

Ok, you will have lots of people tell you this.....two kitties is better than one! If you get a kitten, you will find out how naughty they are, beyond naughty, terrible. They need lots of entertaining and playing, which I'm sure your daughter will be glad to do, but they get bored really easily, and get into more trouble. When you have a second kitty, they are never alone, they always have someone to entertain them. Two cats is not that much harder to care for than one. And if you get a kitten now, you will get to that point, when this at is 6 months old, or several years old, and you will think about it...getting another cat, and you can see all of the stories on here of how that doesn't always work out so well, but when you have them together as babies, you don't have that problem. Just something to think about


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If you select a purebred, like the Scottish Fold, then make sure that you work with a reputable breeder. There are former and current cat breeders who are members here and can tell you what questions to ask.

As for me, I'm a shelter guy. Our shelter has a roughly 170 cat population now and I've never had an adopter visit who didn't find someone who was a perfect match for them (unless they were asking for a purebred). A shelter will have cats who have some favorable characteristics in terms of appearance, behaviour, personality, fur, talkitiveness, etc, but who usually aren't papered purebreds.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm a shelter adopter, too - especially high kill shelters. The kitties didn't ask to go there. If you buy from a breeder you will need to do your homework. Consider the cost of purebreds and the upkeep costs to. Although a purebred anything may share some common traits, a shelter kitty can have all those wonderful traits and give so much love. I won't harp on the saving a life thing. Welcome to the forum, you will learn a lot here!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ASPCA | Top 10 Things To Do Before You Bring Your New Cat Home


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I recommend reading the book _Think Like a Cat: How to Raise a Well-Adjusted Cat--Not a Sour Puss_ 

I think it's a great resource, especially for new cat owners


----------



## cat-guy (May 31, 2013)

Personally, I think you should get your cat from the shelter. There are lots of reasons:
- saves a cat from being put to sleep
- cheaper because it usually comes with shots, spay/neuter, microchip, etc.
- healthier because purebreds often have genetic problems
- less hassle

Also, you really can't go wrong with a cat. A certain breed might look cute in a picture, but if you adopt a stray from the shelter it will look just as cute after you fall in love with it.  (Just my opinion of course.)


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

cat-guy said:


> Personally, I think you should get your cat from the shelter. There are lots of reasons:
> - saves a cat from being put to sleep
> - cheaper because it usually comes with shots, spay/neuter, microchip, etc.
> - healthier because purebreds often have genetic problems
> ...


I didn't want to be the first person to say all of that, but I agree, when you save a kitty from a shelter, or you take in a poor little stray, you really are saving a life, and there is nothing like it.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Some things to expect:
.if you get a kitten s/he might not be overly sociable at 1st. Kitty may find a hiding place,and not want to come out for a few days,possibly longer. 

.You'll find they're VERY playful sometimes,and sometimes they just want to sleep.

.They may wake you up to remind you it's breakfast time-very early.

But mostly-EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED!!! 

And you'll love every minute of it!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If you want a specific breed look on Pefinders. There are breed rescues on there. I checked and there are 41 Scottish Folds for adoption plus has info on the Scottish Fold breed listed.

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder


----------

